# Topics > Smart home >  Home Smart division, IKEA, Delft, Netherlands

## Airicist

IKEA

ikea.com/gb/en/product-guides/ikea-home-smart-system

Global Business Area Manager - IKEA Home smart - Björn Block

Business Leader - Business Leader

Business Leader - Rebecca Töreman

User Experience Manager - Bilgi Karan

----------


## Airicist

"IKEA invests heavily in the smart home going forward"

August 16, 2019

----------


## Airicist

Article "Ikea goes all in on smart home tech"
‘We are just getting started’

by Thomas Ricker
August 17, 2019

----------


## Airicist

Inside Ikea’s big bet on smart home tech

Dec 18, 2019




> For seven years, Ikea has treated the smart home as a hobby. That’s changing now that Björn Block’s Home Smart division has been promoted to the same importance as Living Room, Bedroom, and all the other Ikea businesses that have come to define the company. Ikea faces the challenge of teaming up with Google, Amazon, Apple, and other tech giants while also battling them for primacy in the home.


"IKEA 2.0"
The Swedish furniture giant has conquered living rooms, bedrooms, and bathrooms — but can it hang on to the future of the home?

by Thomas Ricker
December 18, 2019

----------

